# Need Help Please With My Siamese Queen and Stud



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi 

I'm hoping someone can help me.

I have 2 blue point Siamese, My Stud is 9 months and my queen is 14 months.

I purchased the two cats about 4 months ago, but when i got them home and left them to settle, i have found that they are the most unfriendly cats i have ever had. The queen was pregnant when i got her and she has been slightly friendlier during her pregnancy but now that her babies are going she has gone back to being unfriendly and spends her time hissing at us and attacking everything around her. I cannot pick up my stud at all as he goes mad and as this is my stud i cannot use him as i would not be able to separate him from a queen.

I am asking any breeders out there for there advice on what i should do.

I need to make it clear that i love all my cats including these two, and i am writing this post so that i can do what is best for these two cats and also my family and other smaller kittens and cats. I have a small child who i cant leave alone with these two cats, and also i have a number of small kittens who i cant leave alone with the two cats.

I have questions like, how do i go about re-homing these cats with the full knowledge that they are not very sociable? Would anyone take them?

I would never treat them bad just because they are unsociable, i just want to do the best for all of us, but right now i am not sure what to do.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

neuter them for a start, DON'T pass them on entire. neuter them first and see if it calms them down. if you think you can't cope with them then contact siamese rescue so they can be homed to suitable people. they are very young cats and i'm sure can be "friendly" cats if given the time and understanding. where did they come from?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What a shame the poor cats should not be bred from againm
I agree have them neutered this might help.
I take it your going to re home them? have you contacted the breeder? is that were you got them from? I cant understand anyone selling a queen in kitten were the two cats like this when you got them?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it is very sad when people sell pregnant cats. i believe this could be why she is upset. must be traumatic it being her first litter (i guess as she is now 14months old) and then moving etc etc... the boy prehaps is sexually frustrated i don't know. neutering them is certainly the route to go down and as may said prehaps speak to their breeder :yesnod:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I agree, they certainly should be neutered, and if the breeder won't help (somehow I doubt that she will!) then contact the Siamese breed clubs - they will be able to advise on the best course of action.



Biawhiska said:


> it is very sad when people sell pregnant cats. i believe this could be why she is upset. must be traumatic it being her first litter (i guess as she is now 14months old) and then moving etc etc... the boy prehaps is sexually frustrated i don't know. neutering them is certainly the route to go down and as may said prehaps speak to their breeder :yesnod:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

I was told that the queen was being sold as the breeder and her husband were splitting up and she needed to down size her cats, i bought the queen and the stud as i am setting up my own breeding but i can say that if i was not so inexperienced i would have asked more questions and maybe been more cautious but i can say that i love my cats and i even love the two i am asking help for, the kittens that i have are ten weeks old now and i have got homes for two of them and will not just let anyone buy them as the most important thing is that i want good homes for them. 

Getting them neatured is probably a good ideal but i do think this will make no difference as i feel that they were not treated right before i bought them and i think this because of the way they react to us. It breaks my heart as they are beautiful cats, but i feel i just cant change the way they are.i have tried very hard with them. i still am trying as i don't like to give up.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybe neutering won't change their personalities but it should be done because I don't feel it fair to breed from either of these cats. Not having lots of hormones will indeed help the situation, esp if you intend to pass them onto siamese rescue etc.... Maybe they were mistreated but with time and patience they are very young and I am sure can come on in terms of trusting humans etc. They probably need nice quiet homes with someone who can give them all the time they need to turn them around.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is very sad, it sounds as if they have perhaps lived all their lives penned up with only a minimum of human company? I took on a pregnant Asian who was really nervous for several weeks, and can still go into "run away and hide" mode now if the door to her room is closed, she doesn't seem able to cope with things like that, but when picked up she is, now, very affectionate. I've never come across an unfriendly stud - what exactly does he do? Does he live in the house still and is he actually the father of the kittens? What sort of temperaments do the kittens have - do they seem friendly and normal?

I doubt very much if this is genetic, but I do agree about not breeding from them (unless their lines are very important) and anyway you can't keep a stud boy happy with just one girl and you certainly can't take any risks with your child! In short, yes indeed it does sound like a specialist rescue job to me. It's a pity though because I imagine you paid enough for them and I imagine you thought you were going to make a good start. At least you can keep a kitten to breed on from, if the kittens' temperaments are OK.

Liz


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

As already advised I think you would be best to neuter them but I think you should go back to the breeder and mention this to her - you are unlikely to get anywhere but at least you can let her know that she has effectively sold you "pups" in breeding terms. Was she a registered breeder? If she is, and you paid the recommended price for breeding cats, then I wonder if she would be prepared to give you a partial refund or, at least pay for their neutering? I know this is *not* your point but I do feel she should take some responsibility.

As a novice breeder it is always very useful to attend breed club seminars - you can pick up loads of help and advice there especially on what to look for when purchasing a potential breeding cat.

At the end of the day it is sad that those poor cats will be moved on again (I do understand why you are doing this and you are not doing it lightly) it may be best if you can involve the breed club rescue as they will find the most appropriate loving home for the cats and hopefully given time and lots of TLC they will come around.

Good luck.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

bluechip said:


> I was told that the queen was being sold as the breeder and her husband were splitting up and she needed to down size her cats, i bought the queen and the stud as i am setting up my own breeding but i can say that if i was not so inexperienced i would have asked more questions and maybe been more cautious but i can say that i love my cats and i even love the two i am asking help for, the kittens that i have are ten weeks old now and i have got homes for two of them and will not just let anyone buy them as the most important thing is that i want good homes for them.
> 
> Getting them neatured is probably a good ideal but i do think this will make no difference as i feel that they were not treated right before i bought them and i think this because of the way they react to us. It breaks my heart as they are beautiful cats, but i feel i just cant change the way they are.i have tried very hard with them. i still am trying as i don't like to give up.


I agree that neutering/spaying these 2 souls would be the best way to go and contact the Siamese breed clubs and for you i would learn more about the breed etc before you embark any further,being neutered and spayed will help them and hopefully if they get rehomed maybe they'd be more suited to a one cat household,good luck and plz keep us updated on how they go


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i do know about siamese which is why when i decided to breed i went for siamese. i do have more than one queen, as i do know that the stud has to be happy. i am not a silly little girl as i think most people think i am on here i just needed advice on how to deal wityh these to cats. thankyou all for your help 
the kittens which my girl had are lovely and very sociable so i do not think it is my queens nature to be like she is i think it is human error that has made her like this it is very sad that soeone who calls themselves a breeder can do so much harm to two cats.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

n0o one has called u a silly little girl : obviously you aren't going to neuter them then?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have read all the posts but can't see anyone trying to belittle you or make you feel silly? 
I think the point people are trying to make is simply that only cats with the best temperaments should be used for breeding. You don't really know what socialisation these poor souls had before you took them on, or what would happen if you rehomed them still entire. I can't imagine the breeder you had them from was responsible or caring in any sense, I cannot imagine anyone responsible selling a pregnant girl  You seem to have their best interests at heart but my bet would be that if left entire they will be bred again, and being unmanageable they will be looking at a life lived in pens with no chance of further positive contact.
Please try not to take things personally, you asked for advice about the cats welfare, and that's what people have tried to give.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with what has been said here.

Neutering is definitely the best course of action, hormones are responsible for most aggression from cats and neutering them both will hopefully turn them into more sociable pets. I do hope the kittens turn out to be ok, hopefully being brought up in a proper home and not in a pen will help them to be more sociable than their parents.

I can't see anyone here who has done anything but to offer you help and advice, there are many experienced breeders on this board so you have definitely come to the right place. Good luck, I hope everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> I have read all the posts but can't see anyone trying to belittle you or make you feel silly?
> I think the point people are trying to make is simply that only cats with the best temperaments should be used for breeding. You don't really know what socialisation these poor souls had before you took them on, or what would happen if you rehomed them still entire. I can't imagine the breeder you had them from was responsible or caring in any sense, I cannot imagine anyone responsible selling a pregnant girl  You seem to have their best interests at heart but my bet would be that if left entire they will be bred again, and being unmanageable they will be looking at a life lived in pens with no chance of further positive contact.
> Please try not to take things personally, you asked for advice about the cats welfare, and that's what people have tried to give.


Well said.
People are giving their advise, and it looks like you have taken it wrong.
When you post a thread like this you have to expect varied replies.
The main point is, really and trully these cats should be spayed and time spent with them without expectations of them breeding, they are not business and they need love as with any animal.
To carry on a breed from these cats you are _acting_ like a 'silly little girl' I am sorry if i offend you but as with everyone else on this thread...i am just giving MY opinion.

Good Luck


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Have a bit of insight.

Remember that the text advice written here is without the benefit of tone, facial expression and body language. The OP has asked for advice, but probably also feels a little guilty and slightly inadequate that she feels the need for advice from a forum.

Big clap to her for actually having the courage to ask!

A couple of the replies have had some rather pointed remarks which could be taken the wrong way if in the OP's shoes, so I can see where she is coming from.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have just read through this thread and to be honest I don't think anyone has been negative towards Bluechip... anything but. It appears everyone is very sympathetic towards her situation and I cannot see that any remarks were critical of her; just of the original breeder for selling a pregnant and obviously unsocialised girl and stud. I think everyone realises how much Bluechip must care for the cats to ask for advice as if she didn't care she wouldn't have bothered.

The concensus of opinion/advice is obviously to neuter them both and allow the Siamese Rescue to rehome them and this does seem the most straightforward and sensible way forward.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

thankyou everyone i think my best bet is to have them, done but i think i will see if they carm down, i don't want them to have a life of people passing them around, i love them, i went into breeding with my eyes wide open and i want to help them and keep them with me if possible. what i was trying to say in my last tread was i don't want people to think i am silly girl not knowing what to do. if i cannot carm them down and make them feel secure then i think i will ring a siamese rescue and ask for there advice on how to get then new homes. i am not sure but maybe my little boy is to much for them, maybe they need a quite home i don't know, what i can say is money is not important the cat welfare is. A BIG THANKYOU TO EVERYONE you have helped me.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the whole situation smells of fobbing off! perhaps she is a bad mother,has sickly kittens,or just generally unfriendly,sounds like someone had,had enough and decided to get rid!! why else sell a cat in kitten


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Just wondered how the cats were?


----------

